# Prohibition Bottle?



## wwallace86 (May 14, 2010)

Anyone have any clues to how old or where this may have come from?

 One of the ladys from Dracula, GA on our site found this at her old family farm when her brother uncovered some things while clearing land. So, this most likely belonged to her grandfather or aquaintance.

 There are visible markings on it; however because the color of the bottle is amber, they do not show up in photos. Just below the neck, it reads "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Reuse of this bottle". Around the base of the bottle, it reads "4/5 Quart" which is repeated 4 times. Also, "27A". On the bottom of the bottle, it reads at the top "S mTc"; in the middle, it reads "8 D-126 47" and at the bottom, it reads "B". .


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 14, 2010)

> "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Reuse of this bottle"


 Defiantly after, up to 1970 if the maker didn't want to make a new mold.


----------



## kranked003 (May 14, 2010)

M T C..................Thatcher Manufacturing Company, Kane, PA; Wharton, NJ; other plant locations in later years (c.1904-1985). Usually seen in the form of a large T with smaller "m" and "c" sheltered underneath the "roof" of the T. This mark was used c.1923 to the early 1950s, and is mostly found embossed on milk bottles. Also see "T, resembling an anchor..." and "TMC" mark.

 T, resembling an anchor, with smaller, angular M and C nestled underneath to the left and right (shown).........Thatcher Manufacturing Company/Thatcher Glass Mnfg. Corporation (c.1904-1985). First plant at Elmira, NY, but later many others were added including locations at: Kane, Pa; Streator, IL; Wharton, NJ; Mt. Vernon, OH; Lockport, NY; Clarksburg, WV; Olean, NY; Winchester, IN; Cedar Grove, WV; Parkersburg, WV; Lawrenceburg, IN; Muscatine, IA; Saugus, CA and Tampa FL. Mark is often indistinct and the 2 smaller letters may be illegible. This mark was first used about 1949 and is a variation on their earlier mark which was also MTC, but in a more legible format (see MTC mark).

 Ref: www.myinsulators.com

 I alway use that site for references, so I had to jump at the chance to help you out with it.


----------



## wwallace86 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answers folks, I listed what you said and the lady is appreciative for all your help.

 You guys are a wealth of information.


----------

